# Anyone feel fatigued a lot?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know it just feels like ive got a lack of energy even though i don't. Its like a different kind of tiredness. But i can usually do most things, go for long walks, its just effort getting up and doing it. This with brain fog etc. I feel physically ill too does anyone think this?

Anyone relate?


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel the same !!


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

Fluke said:


> I don't know it just feels like ive got a lack of energy even though i don't. Its like a different kind of tiredness. But i can usually do most things, go for long walks, its just effort getting up and doing it. This with brain fog etc. I feel physically ill too does anyone think this?
> 
> Anyone relate?


 ME. message me


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Hell yes. I'm permanently knackered.

I agree with what you're saying about how it's more the EFFORT of doing things rather than the actual execution of them that takes it out of us. It's all depression symptoms really - all part and parcel of DP I guess. Like you, I'm active (walk loads, play football regularly etc) but when I'm not doing much I feel incredibly drowsy and can literally drop off at any time of the day. My limbs feel like they've lost strength since DP/DR got particularly bad, although I can't even feel them properly so that probably explains that.

My mum still thinks that my problems are caused by a lack of sleep and subsequent fatigue, but it's the opposite! We wouldn't feel tired without DP/DR and we'd probably sleep a lot better too!


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I left school early today because I couldn't stay awake and I was afraid I was going to fall asleep driving. I've done this a few times. Also, teachers let me (and only me lol) txt during class because I do really well and they know it isn't challenging for me and I'll be really tired if I'm not constantly doing something.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I can only speak for my own experience but. This has a lot to do with depression for me!!! Yes I think DP/DR has kicked me down a notch. But I found that most of it was depression. Once I got out of that and started living my life - and also i got off of all meds - it didn't really matter as much. I got my energy back. I think K-pin made me lay down now and then. Depression wrecks you. I yawn big and lay around.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes...tired all. the. damn. time. For me it's both physical AND mental exhaustion, maybe more so mental exhaustion. It sucks. I am young and I should be filled with energy, life....vigor!!!!!


----------



## AndreaH (May 30, 2012)

Yes I get extremely fatigued at different times of the day, though I'm not sure why. I understand what you mean about getting yourself motivated to do stuff. It's always hard for me to feel motivated but I manage to get to the gym and jog for 2 miles or do some kind of intense cardio class. I always feel better afterwards, but that fatigue can show up later in the day unfortunately.


----------

